# Down's Syndrome



## smileylexie

Hi guys!

I'm new to this forum so just getting used to things, thought i'd introduce myself in here seeing as i have a beautiful daughter who's 3 with down's syndrome. 

I was wondering if there were any other mums on here who have children with down's or have personal connections with the syndrome who i could get to know and swap stories :)

Lexie :thumbup:


----------



## mom22boys

Nice to meet you! I am the mom of a 9 1/2 year old boy with DS. He is the sunshine of our lives! LOL


----------



## smileylexie

Hi! nice to meet you :)

My little girl maisie makes me laugh until i cry and sometimes just makes me cry but at the same time i wouldn't have her any other way!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi and welcome to this part of the forum :)


----------



## mom22boys

I know sometimes we just sit around and watch him! They are so..... words cannot explain. When I had him I was so sad about all the things my little one would not be able to do! I look back now and think what was I worried about. 

My little guy LOVEs Santa! I made him a santa suit and he wears it all the time. I have to hide it so I can wash it. He lines up thing in our house in twos and sits behind them and pretends they are his reighndeer. LOL We get such a kick out of him!


----------



## smileylexie

mom22boys said:


> I know sometimes we just sit around and watch him! They are so..... words cannot explain. When I had him I was so sad about all the things my little one would not be able to do! I look back now and think what was I worried about.
> 
> My little guy LOVEs Santa! I made him a santa suit and he wears it all the time. I have to hide it so I can wash it. He lines up thing in our house in twos and sits behind them and pretends they are his reighndeer. LOL We get such a kick out of him!

Awwww that's so sweet, maisie didn't quite grasp the concept of santa this year, maybe next year!
we've started using sign language with her as we're not too sure how her communication skills are going to improve seeing as she hasnt very limitted speech at the moment!
Her fixation at the moment is to sign bird everytime she see's one!


----------



## mom22boys

awwwww! That is a start. I bet she is so cute! 

We started with eat, more, drink, potty, and he signs all his colors, some letters and several words. We also used photos. We would show him a photo and then sign it. That helped a lot. He can make sounds for example last night he spelt his name. All the letters did not sound "right" but we were tickled pink! He is writting simple 3 letter words and he can match a word with a picture.

Does she get therapy? We had really good therapist when Briar was younger but now since he is in the school system they are not so great.


----------



## Nathyrra

I have a little man whose 4 months old, with Down Syndrome. He's the most amazing little boy! 

Obviously, we still come to terms with his diagnosis as it's still early days, but everyday he teaches me not to worry too much about it =)


----------



## smileylexie

Nathyrra said:


> I have a little man whose 4 months old, with Down Syndrome. He's the most amazing little boy!
> 
> Obviously, we still come to terms with his diagnosis as it's still early days, but everyday he teaches me not to worry too much about it =)

Hi, nice to meet you :)

I struggled at first when i had maisie, but as i wattched her grow it made me smile so much to see her developing in ways in which people may take for granted otherwise. As she's got older, i've got stronger and become more aware of little things you can do to simplify barriers such as communication.

I f you ever want to talk, i'm here!! :hugs:

p.s love your little sparkly down's syndrome thing!!!

lexie


----------



## mom22boys

Nathyrra said:


> I have a little man whose 4 months old, with Down Syndrome. He's the most amazing little boy!
> 
> Obviously, we still come to terms with his diagnosis as it's still early days, but everyday he teaches me not to worry too much about it =)[/QUOTE
> 
> They are amazing. It took me and my husband a while to get over the shock! We talked to people, joined forums, you name it we did it! Trying to figure all this out. We finally decided that our son was just what we needed and he is AWESOME!!! Now unless I am talking to someone about Down Syndrome I do not even look at my child and think about it. One of his teachers said that he was a little part of Heaven sent to earth to show grown ups how we should treat each other! - I still get the sniffles thinking about it. He never meets a stranger and want to shake everyones hand which is nice untill flu season or you get the grumpy rude person that I would just like to slug. OH WELL.
> 
> Nice to meet you and welcome!:hugs:


----------



## Nathyrra

Thanks guys!

It gets easier, it's made easier by our little star. He amazes us every single day. I'm sure you guys know all too well just how wonderful it is when they reach those milestones that come so easy to other babies.

We're doing well in our little bubble, the only thing that still stings is when we see other babies. Not quite sure why, we're a work in progress and we definitely feel like we were chosen to be our boys parents for a reason. I see such a different side of life! I feel so enlightened. x


----------



## mom22boys

Nathyrra........Sounds like you are doing great! 

I really had a problem being around all those happy pregnant people LOL after having my little guy. I guess I was jelous. I don't know why because I am the lucky one. Now I just look back and laught at silly I was!


----------



## ccb725

I have a soon to be 4 yr old boy with down syndrome. He is the light and love of my life! He keeps me in stitches and I'm truly in awe of the way his touches people. 
He was diagnosed with leukemia in December 2008. He went through treatment and is in remission and doing wonderful! He is such a fighter! I LOVE my boy & so grateful to meet all of you here!


----------



## smileylexie

ccb725 said:


> I have a soon to be 4 yr old boy with down syndrome. He is the light and love of my life! He keeps me in stitches and I'm truly in awe of the way his touches people.
> He was diagnosed with leukemia in December 2008. He went through treatment and is in remission and doing wonderful! He is such a fighter! I LOVE my boy & so grateful to meet all of you here!

:hi: 

Nice to meet you!!

My little girls around the same age as your son, so sorry to hear the awful times you went through! he's a little fighter you've got there :hugs:

I'm not so sure how it works in america, but what kind of education is he in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Caezzybe

Hi Lexie, I'm Mummy to Logan (5 months old) and everyone loves him to bits. His smiles make my day worthwhile even if I'm having a really bad time. Nice to see you here, which area do you live in?


----------



## purplerose

Hey guys I wonder if you have seen Summer Heights High?

An Australian mockumentary set in a highschool. One of the students is Toby who has downs. His favourite teacher is Mr G. I guess because Mr G treats him like a normal person.

Have to say that Mr G isn't really the most nicest of people. He is self absorbent and wants things perfect.

In the series Mr G writes a musical based on one of the students who has died of an over dose. He puts himself as this student's favourite teacher (even though he never had her in any of his classes) and he changes it to a play about himself. When the kid that was ment to play Mr G pulls out, the students urge Mr G to allow Toby to take the role as Toby knew all the moves.

Thought I share some clips.

Mr G hanging with Toby and explains that Toby is always bullied and he understands how he feels.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2ECSZBdGfw

_

Toby teaches Mr G some Arabic as he is of Syrian descent.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uYim5qRVjA

_

Toby shows Mr G that he can break dance (he is pretty awesome)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xw_xDieIeoU

-

The School play with Toby as Mr G

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH0Ob-QiLR4

Hope you guys enjoy :)


----------



## ccb725

mom22boys said:


> Nathyrra........Sounds like you are doing great!
> 
> I really had a problem being around all those happy pregnant people LOL after having my little guy. I guess I was jelous. I don't know why because I am the lucky one. Now I just look back and laught at silly I was!




smileylexie said:


> ccb725 said:
> 
> 
> I have a soon to be 4 yr old boy with down syndrome. He is the light and love of my life! He keeps me in stitches and I'm truly in awe of the way his touches people.
> He was diagnosed with leukemia in December 2008. He went through treatment and is in remission and doing wonderful! He is such a fighter! I LOVE my boy & so grateful to meet all of you here!
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Nice to meet you!!
> 
> My little girls around the same age as your son, so sorry to hear the awful times you went through! he's a little fighter you've got there :hugs:
> 
> I'm not so sure how it works in america, but what kind of education is he in if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

Thank you so much! He's in a "typical" preschool for 3 hours/day. They're able to start at age 3 however, due to his illness, we kept him on home school for 7 months. He began attending school in October. 
It's really a great program as they are very open to accepting children with special needs. To me, it's more of a blended program with more "typical" children. He is the only child in his class with ds, but I do love it. He also receives speech, occupational & physical therapy through the school. Unfortunately, here in California, there is much left to be desired when it comes to these special services. The great vendors are often extremely pricey and not covered by insurance or school.

How about your daughter? When did or will she start school? How are your services?


----------



## smileylexie

Thanks for sharing the clips purple rose!

And logan looks so sweet in your picture!!!! I wish maisie was that cute again, she just cause chaos nowadays haha :) took her swimming this morning, sometime the looks she gets really pee's me off but i just look past that and ignore it, and spend some quality time with my beautiful daughter!


----------



## purplerose

Glad you like the clips :) 

Seeing the topic made me think of Toby  Just proves that anyone is capable of something no matter what.


----------



## smileylexie

ccb725 said:


> mom22boys said:
> 
> 
> Nathyrra........Sounds like you are doing great!
> 
> I really had a problem being around all those happy pregnant people LOL after having my little guy. I guess I was jelous. I don't know why because I am the lucky one. Now I just look back and laught at silly I was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileylexie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ccb725 said:
> 
> 
> I have a soon to be 4 yr old boy with down syndrome. He is the light and love of my life! He keeps me in stitches and I'm truly in awe of the way his touches people.
> He was diagnosed with leukemia in December 2008. He went through treatment and is in remission and doing wonderful! He is such a fighter! I LOVE my boy & so grateful to meet all of you here!Click to expand...
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Nice to meet you!!
> 
> My little girls around the same age as your son, so sorry to hear the awful times you went through! he's a little fighter you've got there :hugs:
> 
> I'm not so sure how it works in america, but what kind of education is he in if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! He's in a "typical" preschool for 3 hours/day. They're able to start at age 3 however, due to his illness, we kept him on home school for 7 months. He began attending school in October.
> It's really a great program as they are very open to accepting children with special needs. To me, it's more of a blended program with more "typical" children. He is the only child in his class with ds, but I do love it. He also receives speech, occupational & physical therapy through the school. Unfortunately, here in California, there is much left to be desired when it comes to these special services. The great vendors are often extremely pricey and not covered by insurance or school.
> 
> How about your daughter? When did or will she start school? How are your services?Click to expand...

That sounds great, 

We had the difficult decision between sending her to a mainstream primary school and seeing how she got on but risking her losing vital time which she could be in an environment where she's getting the right care she needs!

In the end we entered her into the nearest special needs school and she started in jan at the age of 3 and a half, she seems to be doing really well so we'll just see!!


----------



## Becca L

I'm not the mum of a child with down's syndrome but I just wanted to butt in and say that I teach in an ordinary comprehensive secondary school where we have two kids with downs. With the help of their learning support assistants, they integrate really well at school. They're both reading and writing and have great senses of humour. They make the school a better place to be because they bring out the kindness in the other children. They both love school as far as I can see. Just wanted to share a positive story.


----------



## Trying4ababy

I don't personally know anyone with Down Syndrome but I wanted to share an experience I had.

Quite a few years ago I was in McDonald's or someplace like that and I went to refill my drink and there was a man with DS I want to say maybe in his 20's. He was there before me but he backed up gave me a smile and tipped his hat to me and let me go first.

It has still left an impression me after all these years.


----------



## ccb725

That sounds great, 

We had the difficult decision between sending her to a mainstream primary school and seeing how she got on but risking her losing vital time which she could be in an environment where she's getting the right care she needs!

In the end we entered her into the nearest special needs school and she started in jan at the age of 3 and a half, she seems to be doing really well so we'll just see!![/QUOTE]

I understand completely! It was so stressful for us to make the decision to. Ultimately, we looked at what would be the best fit for Christian. We wanted him to be in the best environment for him. I'm all for a big fish in a little pond! The only thing I hate is the ongoing germs & sickness that seems to get to him and all of us! 

So happy things are working out for you too!


----------



## lottie77

Hi Lexie :flower: my name is Claire and my daughter was born with Down Syndrome 5 weeks ago so im joining here to learn from others like yourself who have more experience :kiss:


----------

